# Any speedcubers from Pakistan in Pakistan?



## larosh12 (Nov 13, 2013)

Is there any cubist in In Pakistan . There are 2 registered WCA cubists from Pakistan but they don't live in Pakistan . So ! is there any one ?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 13, 2013)

L3! Aasef


----------



## bran (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm from Pakistan (I live in Australia) and I too am curious about any speedcubers in Pakistan. I average around 11 seconds and if there's enough people curious I can make videos in Urdu.


----------



## Ahmed Naim (Jul 18, 2016)

I average around 32 seconds on the 3x3 and I am looking for the same answer


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 18, 2016)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons?region=Pakistan&search=&page=1

That's probably the best place to check. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like many have competed, but you could always try organizing a competition there, and more new people would likely show up.


----------



## F'prime (Dec 31, 2022)

I'm from Pakistan, but i live in Saudi Arabia.


----------

